# MAC - Prep and Prime BB Beauty Balm - July 2011



## LMD84 (Apr 11, 2011)

Place all your *Prep and Prime Beauty Balm* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels *- if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Prep and Prime Beauty Balm Discussion *for the latest spicy dish: 

  	http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/174587/prep-prime-bb-beauty-balm-spf-35-pa-discussion


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 9, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------

